# Looking for On-road Nitro Racing



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey all

I thought I would try on road nitro racing. I have a Mugen MRX-3. Anyone know where I can race it in Michigan or Ohio - help would be appreciated - thanks!

Take the time and get someone started in RC.


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

dude-where do you live-or are you willing to travel? 

Ray


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

rayhuang said:


> dude-where do you live-or are you willing to travel?
> 
> Ray


 sorry - I am from Michigan - looking for Michigan or Ohio - help ?? thanks!


----------



## Fred Knapp (Oct 7, 2001)

harleymon85 said:


> sorry - I am from Michigan - looking for Michigan or Ohio - help ?? thanks!


If you wanted you could make your way over to Grand Rapids.
On road nitro racing every saturday at Riders hobby shop.
Here's a link if you have any questions?
Link, Click here.


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

I would check out the oneeighthracers located in Toledo,Ohio That's the track that hosted the 2004 ROAR Fuel Sedan Nats.


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey Mike,
You can come over to Grand Rapids and race at Riders and then come out to WOOR and play in the dirt. Miss your gang hope to see ya soon!!!!!! 

Nolan


----------



## harleymon85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey Nolan!

We miss you too! Trish's daughter Emily - her father moved to Arizona to find work. Now, we have her every weekend - finding a babysitter for a child with special needs is very difficult - we are still looking though. Our weekends are no longer open to be able to road trip. We do plan on getting over your way when we can - or maybe I can sneak out myself - I really like to take Trish though - she likes racing and definitely likes the WOOR gang too! Hope to see you this summer. p.s. I hear marcelo is having a blast at WOOR! I turned him on to you folks this past winter - I see hes got you a real cool website too! Also, glad to see you got the MGR series there too - I was the one who suggested they contact you regarding holding a race there - I am so glad to see all this happen - it is really a joy to be a part of this wonderful hobby!

Mike


----------



## Nolan31 (Jul 7, 2003)

We Thank you for all the help it has been a busy early summer with so much more racing to go. I am running the MGR series so I will be traveling out to Blue Water to race hope to see ya soon take care 

Nolan


----------

